
“Insanely Fast”: Reviews in for GeForce RTX 3080 - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2020/09/16/insanely-fast-rave-reviews-geforce-rtx-3080/
======
Insanity
Sure but a lot of reviews I noticed were not entirely positive. Not because
the performance is bad but because they promised more.

They hyped it out of proportion.

